# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Pigs

## Blasfemo

Strange i saw no topics for pigs is there a particular reason for this? im assuming most of you are north america and other cold climates and this might be a problem, other then that any experience of any of you with pigs?

I already saw a video with guys shooting pigs from the air  :Blushing:  so maybe you guys dont consider it an option but i personally like pig a lot and there are lots of way to conserve\store it.

----------


## Ken

> .........but i personally like pig a lot and there are lots of way to conserve\store it.


There sure are.  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Mmmm  now your're talking,,,,,

----------


## Ken

> Mmmm now your're talking,,,,,


Be honest, Justin.  When you saw the name of this thread - "Pigs" - you thought it was about you, didn't you?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

> Be honest, Justin.  When you saw the name of this thread - "Pigs" - you thought it was about you, didn't you?


unn,, no,,  if it said "Pot bellied" i may have thought that ,   It reminded me of a neighbor I had once though, He never worked , was HUGE and lived off of welfare his WHOLE life and one time beat up his mother,  He finially had a heart attack and died, and i wasnt sorry . He WAS a PIG !

back on topic,  When I was a kid , we lived on a farm in Colorado and we had a one eared, one eyed, blind pig named arnold,,  he would come running when you called him but he would run into everything on the way,,  It was pretty funny,,  LOL

----------


## mountain mama

We used to do a lot of wild boar hunting out in Texas.  Always think of the heads resting on fence posts (like spits in "Lord of the Flies) along the old country roads lol

----------


## Blasfemo

morçela


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Salpicão

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Pernil fumado

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I bet the same stuff that is done the pig leg that we call "Presunto" (last image in first response) might be done with other animals, might require some cold temperature and only a slight raise in Spring to make it work... i might post a translation of the method, any leg that has an outer layer of fat might be preserved for some time this way.

----------


## Ken

I bought 25 lbs. (10 kilos) of the finest Presunto (a/k/a Proscuitto) I've ever seen in Ponta Delgada in the 90's.  

I was ASSURED that I could legally bring it back into the U.S.  And I could have, but NOBODY TOLD ME THAT I HAD TO HAVE A FORM FILLED OUT BEFORE I LEFT THE AIRPORT in Sao Miguel.  I declared it on arrival, and the miserable customs guy seized it at Logan Airport.  I wonder how he served it when he got home.   :Sneaky2: 

Sergio, ever have a Folar made with Presunto and Chourico?   :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Rick

Pigs, yeah. The evolution is almost complete. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

When Al Gore gets done with Global Warming he'll start on the manbearpig problem. But first, he needs a massage. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Blasfemo

> I bought 25 lbs. (10 kilos) of the finest Presunto (a/k/a Proscuitto)   I wonder how he served it when he got home.


 he should be hanged by the thumbs until death comes slowly, a 25lb presunto is enough for a year for cooking, eating with bread, and the ocasional "tapa".




> Sergio, ever have a Folar made with Presunto and Chourico?


 ye, its wonderful when young i only ate the egged ones but later on i discovered the salty\sweet and loved it although its not done in my home, in here its all about the eggs and most times without nothing...

i see you almost near Canada how easy is it to get wine over there?

----------


## Ken

> he should be hanged by the thumbs until death comes slowly, a 25lb presunto is enough for a year for cooking, eating with bread, and the ocasional "tapa".
> 
> ye, its wonderful when young i only ate the egged ones but later on i discovered the salty\sweet and loved it although its not done in my home, in here its all about the eggs and most times without nothing...
> 
> i see you almost near Canada how easy is it to get wine over there?


My mother makes Presunto/Chourico Folar twice each year.   :Smile: 

It's very easy to get wine here.  I have about 60 bottles in stock at home, and I live smack dab in the middle of these excellent vineyards.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Looks more like Rush Limbaugh than it does Al Gore,, Remember Rush? The Drug addict ?


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Dont try to Label me mister,,,, I claim No Party !


Awwww, relax, Justin. Sit back and enjoy a nice cold drink.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## mountain mama

oh yeah! (call of the kool aid guy)

----------


## Ken

> Be right back, George W is on the phone , He thinks he's calling the Pizza Hut again ,
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Naaaah.  He was just visiting the White House when he took a call on one of them Chinese phones Biden recently had installed.

----------


## Ken

> This is getting boring, Maybe "_You Guys_" should change the topic to Religion for awhile ?


Hey, just take a break and go watch Fox News, Justin!   :Smile:

----------


## pete lynch

I like to cut up some andouille and add it to my red beans and rice. It's a cajun sausage made with ham.

----------


## Blasfemo

cajun sausage looks and sounds like my type of ****!! hell ye spicy and smoked!!

----------


## Beans

Grew up in NE Missouri on a farm.  We raised pigs, sheep( ugh) cows and a couple of horses. We did our own butchering, making sausage, salt cured ham in a smoke house. Head cheese and of course chops, roasts pork steak. we also made cracklins, rendered our own lard. We were really self sufficent back then. About the only thing we bought in town was the staples, flour, sugar, salt, pepper rice and beans, oatmeal and of course HOT Sauce.  Once in a while I would get a treat of a box of cereal Corn flakes,  RIce crispees  or shredded Wheat
I hated the sheep DUMB DUMB DUMB, After two years  and they had cleaned out the buckbrush and underbrush in the ditches we got rid of them.

I haven't butchered in many a year, but Pork is still high on my list. Bone in Pork chops,  breaded, baked or fried, greens,  sweet corn on the cob, cornbread, homemade blackberry jam and home churned butter with rhubarb pie for dessert.

Damm I just made myself hungry

I know it is a good thing that I am not of middle eastern decent, I like pork too much. It must be the German hertiage

----------


## crashdive123

> Grew up in NE Missouri on a farm.  We raised pigs, sheep( ugh) cows and a couple of horses. We did our own butchering, making sausage, salt cured ham in a smoke house. Head cheese and of course chops, roasts pork steak. we also made cracklins, rendered our own lard. We were really self sufficent back then. About the only thing we bought in town was the staples, flour, sugar, salt, pepper rice and beans, oatmeal and of course HOT Sauce.  Once in a while I would get a treat of a box of cereal Corn flakes,  RIce crispees  or shredded Wheat
> I hated the sheep DUMB DUMB DUMB, After two years  and they had cleaned out the buckbrush and underbrush in the ditches we got rid of them.
> 
> I haven't butchered in many a year, but Pork is still high on my list. Bone in Pork chops,  breaded, baked or fried, greens,  sweet corn on the cob, cornbread, homemade blackberry jam and home churned butter with rhubarb pie for dessert.
> 
> *Damm I just made myself hungry*
> 
> I know it is a good thing that I am not of middle eastern decent, I like pork too much. It must be the German hertiage


Heck, you made me hungry too!

----------


## Beans

> Heck, you made me hungry too!


Self control, Self control,  Self control! When you are dieting you *CAN NOT*  get hungry   :chair:

----------


## hoosierarcher

The best thing about herding pigs is that because they are omnivores you can feed them from the local fast food restaurant/donut shop dumpsters with no ill effects.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I watched a show on, I believe, animal planet call Pig Bomb. No, it's not a bomb to hunt pigs with... It was saying that the wild pig population here in the States and in parts of Europe is expanding at a uncontrollable rate. Ten years ago eighteen states were home to the United States wild pig population, now it's forty states. They said even with heavy hunting and state game control methods, the populations will continue to grow at an alarming rate.

In northern Ohio we don't have a problem but there are wild pigs in southern Ohio. Like the coyote, there's an open season on them.

Another problem the show pointed out is these pigs are becoming more like the Euro-Asian wild bore. A much bigger and more aggressive breed than the American wild pig.

----------


## your_comforting_company

If I want to eat "hog". I go to the woods and shoot one. in about an hour you can have 200 lbs of meat on the front of the boat, heading home. No feeding, and no stinking pen out in the back yard.
I have to agree with pgv on this one. The feral population needs to be reduced before I am gonna go raising any hogs.

----------


## Rick

Phil - Here's a post I did last year on the show. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ight=wild+pigs

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Phil - Here's a post I did last year on the show. 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ight=wild+pigs


Good thread Rick, Thanks.  I believe that was the same show I watched.

----------


## Blasfemo

well wild pigs are not so disseminated in Portugal, we are small and a lot of hunters, game is a thing we love and we hunt everything ( even snails) hehe

----------


## abe

While reading this thread the ole lady said, " pork is also a verb". She remembers watching The Simpsons and Bart was writing on the chalkboard, " pork is not a verb".

----------

